# ERBIL | Central Park Residences | +100m | 25 fl x 11 | U/C



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

After the presentation of the a new project to the Government through our companies ( Moon Group and Barbyan Company), the project got licensed in order to demolish the existing buildings and place a new, modern elegant design in the same site.

11 Towers of 25 Floors containing 5 Different Types of Apartments 


1+1 = 1 Bed + 1 Reception
2+1 = 2 Bed + 1 Reception 
3+1 = 3 Bed + 1 Reception
3+2 = 3 Bed + 2 Reception
4+2 = 4 Bed + 2 Reception


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

APARTMENT TYPES IN CENTRAL PARK RESIDENCES


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------

